# Weekly Competition 2021-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 6, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' R U2
*2. *U' R F' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2
*3. *R' F R U2 R U' F R U2 R' F2
*4. *R' F R2 U R' U2 F' U2 F U' R2
*5. *U R F' R2 U' F U' F U' F2 R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 F' D L' U L2 F U2 R B D' L2
*2. *D F' L2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 L' B2 F L' B D B D2 F2 D F
*3. *D' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B L2 F' U F D L' D' U2 R2 U
*4. *F R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L B' F2 U' R' B F2
*5. *F2 D B' U' F R2 U R B' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 F B D2 R' B' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 F D' L' U2 F2 Rw2 D' F' L2 Fw2 F' Rw2 U' B Rw2 F2 D2 Rw B' U L' R' Uw2 Fw L Uw' Fw' Rw U Fw'
*2. *U F' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 D2 F D2 U' L B U F2 B' L' R2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 U' Fw2 L U' Rw2 Uw2 F2 U' D2 R2 D' Fw' B' F' U R2 Rw' Fw2 D Fw Rw2 R2 Fw2
*3. *U' L' D' B F2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' D' R2 B2 U L B2 F2 Uw2 F Uw2 D' F' U' Rw2 F' U' B' Uw2 F Uw2 Rw' F2 B U2 L2 Uw' Fw Rw2 R D B U2
*4. *R2 B D' R D2 F' B2 L' U' D2 R D2 U2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 R Uw2 R' F2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 U2 R B' Uw2 R' B2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' L D2 Rw' B D U Fw' D2 U
*5. *L2 D R2 F' L F L' U' R2 B2 F2 R' B2 R U2 L2 U2 F2 U Fw2 U2 R' Uw2 B' L B Rw2 F2 R B' R2 Fw2 Uw' B2 R' Fw2 U F' L2 Rw Uw' U' Rw U Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 U2 D2 Lw' Uw2 L2 U2 Bw Uw' Dw2 Fw' Lw' D2 L2 Lw Rw' R B2 Lw B' Dw' B' Dw' D' Rw2 D L Rw F2 Rw B2 Dw' U' Fw' D2 B2 U2 Dw L' F Dw' Rw2 L' Bw2 Lw2 Uw R' Uw Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 Dw' Rw' F' Dw' B2 L2 Rw'
*2. *Bw' Rw2 R2 Fw B Bw' D2 Lw' Rw U2 Fw Rw2 Fw' F Uw2 R2 Bw2 F2 U2 Fw' Rw' Dw' L2 R2 Lw F L2 B Lw2 Uw R2 Uw2 Bw' L F D2 Lw2 U2 Fw U2 L Lw2 B2 U' Lw2 U' F Fw Bw' Dw' Bw2 Uw D' Dw2 F' L2 Lw2 Dw Fw2 Rw
*3. *Uw2 Rw2 Lw U' Uw L Dw2 F2 Uw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Dw' L2 B' U' Bw Rw Lw R L' Uw' D' Lw Bw Fw2 Lw F' Dw' Rw' Lw' Fw2 R2 L2 Bw' Rw2 Dw R Dw Rw' L Dw2 Bw' B2 Lw' B2 Lw Rw2 F2 Lw' L2 F' Dw Lw' U R2 L2
*4. *F Fw' Rw F2 Uw2 U' D2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw Uw Lw Dw' Uw2 Bw L' R' Bw F Fw2 Rw' L2 R2 D Lw2 F U F Rw2 Bw U B' F' R2 Rw F2 Uw2 R2 F Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw F2 Bw' Rw L' Dw Fw2 D' L2 Uw2 L' Fw' Bw2 B2 Rw Uw' D' L'
*5. *U' Rw2 Fw Dw F2 L' Lw Rw' B' D Fw Bw D' U' B D' U' B U Bw' F2 Fw2 B Dw Rw' F2 Bw R Dw B Uw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 F D' U L2 Bw Dw2 D U' F' Uw Fw' D L R' B' Rw Dw2 B' Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' F Lw' Uw2 U

*6x6x6*
*1. *R' Bw' Fw F' B 3Fw L' Lw2 3Rw Fw 3Fw 3Uw B2 D2 Dw2 Lw' R2 B Lw' Rw2 Bw' Lw' 3Fw2 Rw' U 3Uw2 3Rw Lw' Bw L Lw2 Rw' F Dw2 3Uw2 L2 Lw2 Fw' F 3Rw2 L2 B2 3Uw R2 Uw2 L 3Uw2 Fw U2 3Rw2 D 3Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Bw B' L' D2 L' 3Fw U' L' F2 B2 Fw' Uw2 3Fw Rw Bw2 3Rw B' L Fw2 D Uw R F R2 Rw' Bw'
*2. *Lw Rw' U' B2 3Uw Uw 3Fw Rw' Dw' Bw F2 U2 D2 Dw2 3Fw' Rw 3Uw U Uw2 Lw Fw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw' B' 3Uw2 Uw2 B L2 3Rw Uw2 Rw2 Lw D2 F 3Uw' F Rw' Fw' Bw2 3Rw' F2 B D' L2 Lw 3Rw2 B' Lw' 3Rw Fw' 3Uw Uw' 3Fw2 U Fw' U 3Fw' Uw 3Rw B D' Dw F2 B R' Bw2 Rw U D2 Rw U' L 3Fw' L' Fw' 3Uw2 D R2 Lw'
*3. *3Uw R L 3Fw' D2 L2 Fw B2 3Fw R L Lw' Rw' Bw' U' Fw' B 3Rw' R2 D' 3Fw Bw2 Lw2 L Rw 3Rw' R' U' B2 R2 Bw L' Bw2 Lw 3Rw' L' R' Rw2 Bw2 Rw' L' D2 Dw R2 Lw' L2 F' B2 Uw2 L' Fw Rw' R2 D' 3Rw' L' 3Fw F2 L' Dw' Bw D' U F' 3Uw' D' Uw Fw2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Fw' D' 3Uw' Lw2 Fw' R' Lw F2 3Rw' D
*4. *Lw Bw' R 3Rw' Fw' D Lw2 U2 Rw' Bw' Lw Rw2 L Fw D Uw2 3Rw D' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Fw R' Lw Uw Bw F Fw' 3Uw' D Uw' Lw2 Bw' Uw 3Rw Dw2 Uw 3Rw U' 3Rw' 3Uw Lw2 Fw2 L Rw2 D Uw' Bw2 Lw B2 Dw Uw2 3Fw2 Bw' Dw' Rw' Lw 3Rw2 3Uw Lw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw' Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Rw Bw2 R2 3Uw D' F2 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw F Lw' R'
*5. *Rw2 F L' Lw' D2 Bw2 Dw U2 Lw2 Bw' Uw' D' Lw2 B F' 3Rw' R2 Bw' R2 Rw2 Dw 3Rw' Uw L D Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Lw F2 3Fw D2 F2 3Fw2 3Rw 3Uw' Rw Lw U2 Rw Bw R D' Bw L Bw' D2 L2 D' B Dw Uw 3Uw' 3Fw2 F D L Rw U2 Dw2 R2 U' Lw2 U' 3Fw 3Rw' Rw' L2 R' 3Fw B Rw D' L' Rw2 F' Bw 3Uw R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Dw' 3Uw 3Rw U' 3Dw2 3Bw F' R2 Bw' 3Lw' U 3Fw2 Dw2 R Uw' 3Lw B' U 3Bw Bw2 R' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw L Dw2 R2 3Rw Rw' 3Uw U2 Uw 3Rw B' U R2 Fw Bw U' Dw2 Rw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Lw2 Rw' 3Rw Fw 3Lw U' Lw2 D' 3Fw' R' 3Dw2 F2 3Lw Fw R2 D L2 3Rw2 D' 3Uw2 F Rw' 3Rw' B D Uw2 3Uw' Fw2 Lw2 3Lw' D Dw' U2 3Fw R' D2 B Bw' 3Dw2 Bw2 Lw B' Fw' R' Rw' 3Lw 3Bw2 Lw' R B 3Dw U D Bw F' U2 R'
*2. *Bw' D F Dw2 3Uw' 3Lw' B' D2 3Lw' 3Uw' U D Lw' Fw R Lw 3Uw2 3Dw2 Fw' F' R2 U B' 3Rw' Uw R2 Dw2 L D Dw' Uw2 Fw F2 3Rw' D' F' Rw Dw2 Rw' L B 3Bw Fw U' 3Uw2 Dw Uw2 Bw D2 B2 Rw2 U2 Rw B 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw D2 Bw2 3Dw 3Fw U2 R' Fw2 3Lw 3Fw2 B2 Dw' 3Lw 3Uw' D 3Bw 3Dw D' Rw' Dw2 U2 Uw2 D2 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 Lw' F2 D' Lw 3Dw' Fw 3Uw2 U2 3Rw Rw F2 3Uw' 3Fw2 B2 Bw2 3Uw2 D 3Bw
*3. *3Bw 3Fw 3Dw2 Fw2 F2 L2 B F2 L' Rw2 3Dw' Rw Lw2 3Lw2 Bw' Rw' 3Dw' Bw 3Lw' Fw' R' B Uw Rw D L 3Fw 3Dw2 L' R2 3Uw' Bw' R' 3Fw' U' D2 3Rw2 R' B' L2 Rw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Dw Bw 3Lw' Bw2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Rw 3Bw F2 Dw B' Lw' Dw' 3Fw' 3Bw' F2 U Uw 3Bw' D 3Rw2 3Bw2 R' 3Rw 3Bw B2 3Uw U L' Fw' 3Rw B' 3Dw B' D L' Lw2 R' 3Uw D' 3Fw' F' D Dw' Lw Bw' 3Bw Rw' F' 3Fw 3Dw' D2 Dw 3Fw2 Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw2
*4. *3Rw 3Bw' 3Rw2 L2 B 3Lw' 3Rw 3Bw' Fw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 Lw2 Dw Rw' B F2 Fw U2 Rw' Bw2 U' Dw2 Bw' 3Dw' Uw2 Rw' Lw' 3Fw' Dw' R 3Dw2 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 F Rw' U2 Bw2 R2 3Bw2 L2 Bw' B' Rw2 U F2 3Rw 3Lw Uw' Dw 3Bw2 Rw' Uw' 3Uw 3Fw2 Uw2 3Dw' Lw2 B2 Uw' L' Lw' 3Dw' F' 3Fw D2 Rw Bw Lw2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Uw U2 Uw 3Bw2 B Bw D' 3Rw 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw Rw Fw' 3Bw' L2 3Uw' L' Rw2 R' U' D2 Dw' B2 3Dw D' F Rw2 3Rw
*5. *3Dw2 3Fw U2 R2 Rw B2 3Bw Bw' 3Lw Rw 3Fw' Uw 3Bw' 3Uw B2 Rw L2 Dw' Fw2 U' Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 F B2 U' R 3Fw2 3Dw Uw2 3Lw U R2 B' Bw2 3Dw' Uw2 L U F 3Uw' Lw2 U' D' 3Dw2 B2 U2 3Uw L 3Fw' Fw' R B D 3Dw2 L2 Lw 3Bw Lw' U 3Bw2 Fw' Uw U R2 3Dw D Dw' R2 3Fw Lw2 Rw' F Dw D Lw' 3Bw2 Dw R' B' 3Uw' U D' L' 3Rw2 R2 Fw2 3Dw2 F2 R 3Dw D' 3Bw' 3Uw 3Lw F 3Dw Fw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R2 U2 R U2 F' R U2 R' F
*2. *U2 R' F' U R' F U' R U2 R' U'
*3. *R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L2 B' U' D2 L2 B U' R' D L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 D2 Fw'
*2. *U' R' B2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 F2 B D B R2 B' D2 R U Fw Uw
*3. *R2 F L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 L F R' D U2 F' D2 F2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F L2 F L2 U2 F2 B' U2 F D L' B R F' D2 R2 F U L' Uw2 Fw2 F U2 Rw2 F D2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 Rw' L' Uw2 Fw2 D' B' Fw D Fw2 L Uw B Uw' y'
*2. *F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' L2 U F U' F2 B2 L2 D' L Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 R' F2 U' Rw2 R2 D Fw2 Uw2 U2 F' L Uw2 Fw' R U2 Uw' Fw' Uw' D' Fw' Uw' Rw x y2
*3. *L F R' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' D U L F' D2 F' R' L Rw2 Fw2 D2 F U R2 B2 Rw2 U B2 D B2 Rw' B D2 B2 U Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw B' Uw2 F' y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F Dw' D2 Lw' D U2 Dw' Bw' L' B F2 L2 B2 R' U2 R D' Uw' Bw' D' Rw Fw B Dw B2 R' Uw2 R2 L2 Rw2 B' Lw D U' L U2 L D' U Dw B' Bw L' Lw Uw D' Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' F Bw2 Dw2 D2 Rw2 U2 D Rw' 3Rw 3Uw2
*2. *Bw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 F' Rw Lw2 Dw' Bw' U Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw Uw F Lw' F' Bw2 L2 F2 Bw2 U Bw' U' Fw D Fw F Uw2 R' Bw2 R2 Lw U' Dw L Uw D Dw Rw Bw2 Lw' Uw2 R Lw2 U' B' R F Lw D' R2 B' Lw D2 L' Fw2 L D2 3Fw'
*3. *Bw2 Uw Lw Dw2 U2 Fw2 L Uw2 L D2 Lw F2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 B2 F Lw' F2 Fw' Bw2 B U' Uw2 L2 Rw F L' D' B2 D2 B' Bw' Lw U F Lw Rw Bw B F' D Fw' D2 B2 D' Fw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw F2 D' Dw2 Bw Uw2 R' B2 D L Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3Fw Uw 3Uw' Rw D2 Dw2 3Uw' R2 3Uw2 B' Dw' 3Rw2 Dw2 U D2 3Uw2 3Rw' F' R 3Uw 3Rw' Uw Dw' U 3Uw Lw' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Rw' L2 F' Lw Uw2 3Uw2 L2 D2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw Fw' D Dw2 U2 F Fw L2 Lw' Fw' 3Rw2 B U B' Dw R L Rw2 Fw R L' Rw' Fw' U2 Dw Uw 3Rw2 R Fw U' B U Lw' B2 Lw U2 Dw' R Lw2 Dw2 x y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw2 F2 Fw2 Uw 3Rw2 U2 3Dw' 3Rw' F' Rw2 Bw2 3Fw' Lw Uw' D' 3Rw' 3Fw' R2 3Bw2 3Rw' R2 Bw L2 B' 3Uw2 3Lw' U2 Rw' Dw 3Fw2 3Bw2 Dw Fw D2 3Bw' Bw R F Lw Bw2 Rw2 Uw 3Bw' Lw Dw2 B 3Rw2 3Dw2 3Lw' F2 3Uw2 Rw' Uw' 3Bw B' Rw F2 Uw2 F 3Rw Bw 3Rw' Uw L U2 3Dw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Dw2 Dw Bw2 F Rw' 3Fw2 Lw' D2 F' D' U 3Lw' Rw' L Lw Dw2 3Dw 3Rw' F2 Rw2 3Fw' B' 3Dw' D' Bw2 U2 Dw' Lw' 3Dw Rw B2 D x2 y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F B2 D2 R' D2 B' L' B L' F D2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' R2 Uw2
*2. *R F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 U R2 B2 R' D' L F' U L' R2 Fw Uw2
*3. *U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F U' F2 D R B L' R2 F L2 Fw Uw
*4. *D F' U2 F B D' R' U' B' L2 D R2 D L2 U B2 U R B Rw Uw
*5. *L U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 B' F' L' D B' R B F2 L' Uw
*6. *U R2 U F2 U' R2 F L' R2 D L D2 L F' R2 F' D2 L Fw' Uw
*7. *D' F2 U' F' U' D' L U L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D R' B Uw2
*8. *L B2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L2 F' U R B L' R D F2 U Rw2 Uw
*9. *B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 D R' F' D2 U' F' D' L2 U2 Rw Uw
*10. *R D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 L' F L2 F D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 Uw'
*11. *D2 L' B U' F2 R2 L B' L2 D2 F B2 D2 F U2 D2 F R2 L U Rw Uw
*12. *R' F L F2 U2 D L' F2 B' R B2 U2 D' L2 F2 U2 D' L2 F' Rw
*13. *U' L2 F R' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L R2 U' R' D2 B D'
*14. *U' R' U2 B R D R2 F2 D R2 U F2 L' B2 D' R2 U' B' D' Rw2 Uw2
*15. *R L U D R2 L' U2 L2 B R' F R2 D2 F R2 L2 B' Rw
*16. *F' D L U R2 D R' B' D F' B D2 F U2 D' L2 Fw'
*17. *F' D' F' U' R' U' R2 F D B' D2 R2 D2 R F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 Rw Uw2
*18. *R2 B U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F' R2 U' R U' L2 B' D' L F' U2 Fw
*19. *F2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U2 B R B2 L' D L' U' F L R U' F' Rw Uw'
*20. *U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U B D' L B D2 U R' U2 B U L' D Rw Uw
*21. *D2 L B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 F2 D2 B R U' B' F' L' D2 B R Fw
*22. *B L' D F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B' D' B2 F R F2 L2 D R Uw'
*23. *F' L' U2 F2 U2 R F2 L' D B U2 R' D B R2 B2 U' R'
*24. *R2 U B2 D' R2 D' U2 B' U B' U' B' F' U2 R2 U B2 L R' Fw'
*25. *B L2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 L' B D R2 B2 F2 D2 B' U' F' R' Fw Uw'
*26. *F2 U2 B' R2 U2 B D2 U2 R' D2 L2 F L D' U L U F U' Rw'
*27. *D2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 B L2 F D' R2 D' R D2 F' L' U2 B2 Uw2
*28. *R2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 D F' D2 L U' B' F' L' D' R D' Rw Uw2
*29. *U2 L' B2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U B' D2 F2 U' B' U' L' F Rw'
*30. *F U' B' L' U' L D' F B' R2 L F2 L' B2 L' U2 F D' Rw' Uw'
*31. *L2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' R' D' F2 R2 D2 L' D2 B2 F L' R' Fw
*32. *U D2 F U R' L U2 B' U B' U2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 R' D2 F
*33. *F' D F R' U2 R2 B L2 D L' F2 R U2 B2 U2 R F2 B D2 Fw' Uw'
*34. *D U L2 R2 U2 R2 D' L B2 F' R2 U' L D' F' D2 U2 L U' Rw'
*35. *U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F R' U2 L2 B F U2 L D2 Fw'
*36. *F U2 B F2 L2 F U2 L2 D' B' D' R B' R D F R' B' U2 Fw
*37. *U' L B' U' F D' F2 L F' U' L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 D Fw' Uw'
*38. *B2 U2 D2 R2 U R L' F' D' U2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' Rw Uw'
*39. *L' U' L B R' D R L F R2 U D R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B Rw2 Uw
*40. *B2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 L' F R' D2 B D' L F2 U2 Rw Uw2
*41. *F2 U2 L2 R D2 R' F2 L' B2 U F' R D F' R2 U2 L' U R2 Fw' Uw'
*42. *F L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' U R2 B' R2 F R' U' F2 L' B' F' Rw2 Uw'
*43. *U L B2 D' U2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 B' L2 D' B' F' L R2 Fw
*44. *R2 U R D' R2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 R' B L2 F U2 B R2 Fw Uw'
*45. *R D R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 L' U R D R' B F' D2 L2 Fw Uw'
*46. *D' R2 B2 R' F' U' D2 L F' B' R' D2 B2 R2 D L2 U F2 Rw' Uw'
*47. *F' L2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F L U' L2 F R' D F' Rw Uw2
*48. *L D2 B R2 B' D2 B F2 L2 B2 R' D' B2 L2 U L R' D R2 Uw
*49. *B' R' B D2 R2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 R B D' F2 D2 F D2 L' U2 Fw
*50. *L2 U' R' B2 L F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 U2 D' B D2 B2 L' F L' F Uw2
*51. *U' L2 D R F2 L U D F R L2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 D2 Fw Uw
*52. *F' L' B2 D2 B2 L R2 F2 L' F U' B2 U F D2 B D F' U Rw' Uw2
*53. *D' L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F U' F R' B L R B2 D B F' Rw'
*54. *D R U2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' F' L2 B R F' D2 L2 B2 L' Uw'
*55. *F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L F L' B U L2 R F' L F' L Fw' Uw2
*56. *L U' L U L' D F R' U2 R D2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 B U' L' Fw Uw2
*57. *F' R B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 D L' R B' D F R B' U' F' Rw'
*58. *F' R D2 L2 D F B2 R' U F' U2 B2 R2 D2 L' U2 R U2 L' Uw
*59. *D R F B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 R' D' F U2 L2 R2 B U Rw
*60. *R2 D F' B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L R2 D2 L U2 F R D' B2 D2 U' Rw Uw
*61. *L2 B U' B' R D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 B R U2 F' R' U F2 Rw' Uw2
*62. *F R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 L' B U' L' D B' D R' F' Uw'
*63. *U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 R F2 R F' L2 U' L U R2 D U' Rw' Uw'
*64. *R F' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' U' L D2 L F' D F2 D R' F Rw Uw2
*65. *F2 D' F' U L2 B2 D U L2 D L' D U F R2 F D2 L F' Rw Uw
*66. *R B L' D2 R2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F' U L' R B2 U' R2 U' Fw' Uw
*67. *R U L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B' R2 U2 L' U2 B2 F D B2 L U' Rw2 Uw'
*68. *U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F L F2 L2 F2 D' B R2 B2 D Fw' Uw'
*69. *D L2 F' L' F' B2 U' B2 D' F2 U B' D' F' R2 D U R' Uw'
*70. *U2 F' R' B' D' U' R2 D F2 U L2 B2 L F' L2 D' R2 D U' Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' R L2 U R2 U R L' B R2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F' L U' F
*2. *L' F2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 U L2 R' D L B2 F2 U B' U' L'
*3. *F' U2 B L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U B' U L R B' U2 L F
*4. *U2 R2 D B2 D U L2 U' L F' R2 D B2 L' D' L' D U'
*5. *U2 L2 B U2 R' U2 L R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L B L2 D2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D R' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U' F' L2 D2 U' F L F2
*2. *L2 F U' D F R2 U D2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 L B' R2 B' D'
*3. *D' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 U F D' B' L' R' U B' U2 F'
*4. *D L' D R' F B R B F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2
*5. *R' L2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 R B2 F' R' B R2 D F2 L' R B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L D F R F' B' U L B2 L2 U B2 D2 L F2 L' B2 L U2
*2. *B' D2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F L D' L R D' B2 L B' R2 U2
*3. *B' R' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' B' R' U' F' D B2 R' F2
*4. *R' U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 L' B D L' B F' D' U' B L'
*5. *U2 B D2 R' F2 D B2 L2 U L2 F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 L2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R D2 R' D B R2 F U2 F U2 F L' R D2 L2 U L' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' F' U L B R' F' L U' F' U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U L2 U' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 D' U B2 U2 L' D R2 B' R2 B L' U' R U F2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R U2 F R2
*3. *U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B2 D' B' U' R D L' D B' F2 U' B
*4. *R2 D R2 D2 B D2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' B' R' L' F D2 R' D Fw2 U Rw2 D' B' U F2 Uw2 D' B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw' L' B L2 B2 Fw' Uw' F' D' Fw' Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' U2 R2 U'
*3. *L2 D' R' B' R2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 L' F2 L F' U' B U R2
*4. *F' L2 F2 D2 F R2 L2 D2 F L' F' B2 D F U' L B U D Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U R B2 L2 U R2 B2 Uw2 Fw' L' B' U2 R D F Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw2
*5. *Bw R2 F2 Bw D B2 D2 R U2 L' R2 F' Rw' B L Uw' Rw' Bw' Rw2 Lw2 D2 B2 Uw U2 L2 Rw' Lw D' Fw' Uw Rw' Bw2 U' Rw' Fw' D F R' Bw' Dw Bw U2 D Dw Rw' Fw2 F' D' Bw Uw2 Dw' D Bw L' D2 U R U Rw2 B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' F R2
*3. *F2 U' F' R' D L F2 B U' R B2 U2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R U2 R2
*4. *U R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R' D' B' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L U F2 Fw2 L Uw2 L Fw2 U' L Fw2 F2 L F2 U2 R' Fw' U2 Rw2 D' R2 U Rw' F' B' Uw D' R' Fw'
*5. *Dw' D' Rw' R B' Fw' R' F2 R' Lw' Dw' Rw2 D2 Lw' Dw2 Bw Fw' Dw' D' U F2 Uw Lw' Rw R L' Bw Dw' B' Fw2 D' Lw Bw' Dw2 R B Bw' Dw Fw' Lw' Bw' L Dw Fw Uw' D Rw Uw Lw L' R Rw Dw' Fw B Lw R Uw' Lw2 Rw'
*6. *R' 3Rw' Fw2 B2 Bw' R' D2 L' Fw2 U' Lw2 D Lw Rw2 Fw' 3Rw Rw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Fw2 F2 Fw2 B2 3Rw' B' Dw F2 Dw' Rw2 Lw 3Uw U' Lw' 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Lw' Fw2 R' 3Uw' Dw Bw2 Rw2 3Rw Fw2 U2 Uw2 Lw' D Dw F' L2 Dw Rw 3Rw' Dw' 3Fw' B Bw R2 Dw2 3Uw2 Bw U Uw' Dw' B2 3Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Rw2 3Uw Dw Bw' R' 3Fw Lw' Bw F Uw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F2 U' R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'
*3. *U R D2 L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U' R D2 R' F D' L2 F' L2 U2
*4. *L' F2 L' U' F U2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 U' B' L U' D F D Fw2 R L' Fw2 F Rw2 D2 L' F' L B R' Uw' L Fw2 L Uw R2 D2 Rw' B2 U' Fw R' F'
*5. *Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw Lw2 U' Lw L' F2 Bw2 Dw' Fw' D2 Bw' F Dw' Lw2 U F' Rw Fw Uw' R2 Bw F2 U' Bw2 Fw2 B Dw U Rw' Lw D2 Uw2 F Rw' Lw' R2 F2 Lw Uw' U' Dw' Bw2 Lw2 Dw Lw U2 Lw' U' Uw2 Dw2 B R Bw' Lw U Dw' Uw2
*6. *Uw Lw' Uw' U2 Dw 3Uw2 B' 3Uw' B2 Fw 3Fw2 Dw' L' B Fw' Lw L 3Uw F Dw2 D' Bw' Uw U' Rw B Fw U R' B U2 Bw Fw' Lw2 D Bw' Dw R L' 3Rw2 3Uw' R Lw 3Rw Bw2 3Rw F2 Rw D' Dw2 3Uw L2 3Fw' 3Rw Rw' B' Rw2 F' B2 R Uw2 3Fw2 F2 R' 3Fw' Lw 3Fw2 U' Uw Rw2 Lw' 3Rw' Bw2 R' B R' U2 Uw' Rw' 3Rw
*7. *B2 Uw2 D 3Rw' 3Uw2 U2 Uw2 3Bw2 Uw' F2 R L 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 B' 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw Rw L B' 3Lw Bw Lw F2 3Fw' Rw R' 3Dw2 Lw' 3Lw Uw2 D2 Bw' 3Fw Uw2 D' Fw 3Uw Rw' 3Dw L 3Dw B' 3Bw2 3Uw2 B' 3Bw F U 3Dw2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw 3Lw D2 U2 3Lw2 R' Fw 3Bw F2 B2 3Lw Bw 3Bw' 3Fw2 Fw2 U' R' D2 F' L' U Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 U2 L 3Dw' 3Bw Rw 3Fw' Rw' F' Bw 3Uw' F2 Dw D' Lw2 F Bw' 3Uw' Fw L U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR4+ DL0+ UL2- U2- R6+ D4- L4- ALL4- y2 U0+ R4+ D1+ L4- ALL4- DL
*2. *UR0+ DR2- DL3+ UL0+ U5+ R4- D1+ L3- ALL4- y2 U5- R2- D1- L4+ ALL1- DL
*3. *UR4+ DR3- DL4+ UL3+ U2- R5- D5- L5- ALL1+ y2 U2- R0+ D2- L0+ ALL3- UR UL
*4. *UR5+ DR3+ DL5- UL1- U2- R1+ D3- L3- ALL2- y2 U0+ R5- D3+ L4+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL
*5. *UR1- DR4- DL0+ UL1+ U2+ R5- D5- L4+ ALL1- y2 U2- R1+ D5+ L6+ ALL4+

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' L' U L' B L' U' L R' L u r b
*2. *U B' R U L' B' L U L B' L' u l'
*3. *L' B' R L' B U' L' R' U' R' L u l' r' b'
*4. *U' L' R B' R L' U R U' R' B u l r b'
*5. *B' U' B L' R' U' R' B U' B U u' l r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (6,-2) / (6,-4)
*2. *(-5,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (3,-4) / (3,-4)
*3. *(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) /
*4. *(4,0) / (2,5) / (0,3) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (1,-1) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2) /
*5. *(0,2) / (-2,4) / (-4,5) / (4,-5) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (4,-3)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L U' L' U L B U' L U
*2. *R B R' B' L B R U R' B' U
*3. *R B R U' B L U' B' R' U' B'
*4. *U B L' R' L R' B' U R' U' L'
*5. *R B L' U' L B U' L U L' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R flip F2 R BR' U2' R BL2' BR flip U' R2' BR' R2' BL2' U L2 BR2' U F' R U2 F' R F2 R2' U R' U2 R'
*2. *BL2' flip U F R2' L' F2 U R' flip L2' U F L2' BR2 U' BL L2 U2 F2 R F U2 R' U R2 F2' R2 F2 R'
*3. *flip U2' F2' U2 R2' BR' U' flip F2' L U R2 L2 BL2 U BR2' F2' R U' F2 U2 F2' U' F R F R
*4. *U2' BL2' U BL2' BR2' U2 BL flip L2 U2' F2 BL2' U' L2' BR2 U' R' U F2 R2' U' F2' U2 R2 U F'
*5. *flip U2 BL2' L' BR U2 L' BR2' flip R L BR2' U' BL' L2' U' BL2' F R2' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R U R2 F U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F U' R F U' F U' R2 F' U2
*3. *F2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U' F' U2 F L' F' L' U2 R F' L D'
*4. *R' U L' B2 L2 U2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 L F' U R2 F U F Rw2 D U2 Rw2 R Fw2 R Uw2 F2 R Uw2 L' B2 Fw U' L D' B2 Rw' U' Fw Rw2 D B Uw F'
*5. *D2 Uw2 F Dw Fw2 Dw F Fw L' R' Uw' D U' Dw Fw2 B' R' Rw Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Lw' U2 Lw Bw2 Lw' Rw2 D Dw Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 D2 R U' L' Fw2 Rw' F' D' Rw' L D Uw2 R B Lw Fw' Uw B' D2 U' L2 F2 Dw2 F'
*OH. *U' F' B' L' D2 R2 B U2 R L2 F2 R2 U' D2 F2 B2 L2 D2 R
*Clock. *UR5+ DR5- DL4- UL5+ U2- R2+ D1+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R4+ D2- L2+ ALL2- UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' R' L' U' B R U' L R' L' B' u' b
*Square-1. *(0,2) / (-3,0) / (-2,4) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0)
*Skewb. *B R B R' U' R' B L B' U R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L R' B R' F f' F r f' B L R B' R' F R' B'
*2. *L' l' r' R r' R' f r' L B L B L B L' F' R F
*3. *R' F r R' f l r' B F' L' B' F' R' F
*4. *R' l' L r f' l' L' R' B' R' F' R' B F' L' F'
*5. *l L' B' R' r' b' l' L' F' R' B' F' L B F L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' L Rw U B Uw L' Rw B Uw L' R' Lw' Uw Rw Bw' Uw Bw Rw' Lw' Rw' u l r b'
*2. *Uw Rw' Bw L' R' B' Lw' U' Rw' Lw' B' Lw' Bw Uw Lw' Bw' Rw Uw u l' r b'
*3. *Lw Rw U' L Rw L B' Lw U R Bw' Rw' Uw Bw Rw Uw' Lw Bw Uw' u l' r
*4. *R Lw R' Uw' L' B' Lw U' Bw U' R Lw Bw' Rw Uw' Lw Uw Rw' l'
*5. *U' Bw' Uw' Rw' L' R B' Lw' Rw' R B' Uw Lw Bw Lw' Bw' Lw Rw' Lw Bw' u' l

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 L D2 R U R2 U L2 U R D3 R U3 L D R D L U L D2 R U L2 D R3 U L2 U L U R D R2 U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 D L2 U R D L U2 R2 D L3 U R3 D L2 U2 L D3 R U2 R U R D L D2 L U L U R D R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D2 R D L U R U2 R2 D2 L D L U3 R2 D L D R U L D2 R U L2 U2 R2 D2 L3 U R U L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R2 D3 L U R U L D R D L2 U L D R2 U L2 U R2 D L2 U R U R D R D L2 D L U3 R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R D2 R U R D L U2 R D L2 D L U R D R U3 L D R U R D L U L2 D R U L D2 R2 U L2 D R2 D L U R U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 F R2 B2 D F2 D R2 B2 R' U F' D2 L D2 B L2 D' B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L U F L2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 B' U2 L B F2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' L' F R2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 U' F' D' U B2 L U' L2 B' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' F R D2 B2 D F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D L2 F' U' L' U' R2 D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 R U2 F2 B U' R' B2 L' U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U R' B R2 F2 D2 U2 L F2 L' U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L B' F
*2. *F' L' F2 D2 R' B' L U2 D2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F U' R B'
*3. *U' F' U' F2 D B' D2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D L
*4. *U' F2 D' F' L' D' F' U' F' D' F2 U D2 L2 U' B2 R F2
*5. *L2 B F2 D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 B2 L2 D L' U L2 D2 B R2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UL LB RF UF UR UL RF UF UR UB UL UB RF UF LF UL UB UR UF RB UB RB UB UR RB UR DB LB DL DB DR RB UB UL LB DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF LB+2 DL LB-2 UL-2 UB DF+ LF+2 UL- DR RB+2 DF- DB+ RB UR-2 DB-2
*2. * UR UL UF UL UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UF UB UR UF RF UF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB LB RF UF UR RB UB UR RB LF UF UR UL UF UL UB RF UR RB DL LB DR RF DR DF LF UF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UB+2 UL LF RB UB+ LB+ DF DR+ RF+2 DB DR+2 DB+
*3. * UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UF LB RF UR UF UL UB UL UB LB UL UB RB UR LF UL UF UL UB LF UF UR RB LF UF UL LB UB UR DB LB UL DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DB LB+2 UB+2 UL DR- RB+ UB DF LF+ DR RB+
*4. * UB UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UL UB LB UB UR RF UR UF UR UL UF LB RF UF UL RF RB UR UB RB UR UB LB RB LF UF LF UF DB DL LB DL DF LF UL DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF RF+ DF RF- DL+2 DB+ DL+ UL+2 UF+ DB+2
*5. * UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UB UR UL LB UL LB UL UB RF UF UR UL UB UR UF UL LB UB RB UR LF UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UL LF UF DB DL DR RB DB LB UB UR UL LF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+ LB UB+2 DR+ RF UF- DR+2 RB+2 UR+ UF+ RB+ LB LF+ UF+ DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' L' U L R' L' F' L F R U' L F R U R' U' F' R L F U F' U' R L U' F' U L' F' D L' U' L' BL' F'
*2. *F' R' U L U' R' F' U L U' F L' R' U' R U L F L R' F U R' L' U F R L' U B' U B U' BR' R'
*3. *R D' F' D' BR' D' BR' R' BR' F' R U L F L' U' R F L' F R' L U' R' BR R BR U' D L' R
*4. *R' F' R L' R' U' R U L R F' U F L F' L' U' F' R F' U' L U' F' U L F L' R U' L BL U' B L R F D'
*5. *F' L' U' R' U R L BR' D' F' D F BR L' R' U' R U L' U L' F' L U R' L' R F L' U F' BL' L D L' D' F' L' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2021)

Results for week 14: Congratulations to the super cuber, Christopher Fandrich, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(123)
1.  1.16 Legomanz
2.  1.28 Charles Jerome
3.  1.67 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  1.83 OriginalUsername
4.  1.83 BrianJ
6.  1.92 leomannen
7.  2.06 Imran Rahman
8.  2.11 Findnf
9.  2.17 ExultantCarn
10.  2.23 Ace19212
11.  2.31 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  2.51 asiahyoo1997
13.  2.64 Luke Garrett
14.  2.66 Ty Y.
15.  2.68 remopihel
15.  2.68 Liam Wadek
17.  2.71 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  2.71 TheDubDubJr
19.  2.77 PratikKhannaSkewb
20.  2.81 cuberkid10
21.  2.90 sean_cut4
22.  2.96 Boris McCoy
23.  3.05 FaLoL
24.  3.06 YouCubing
25.  3.12 the super cuber
26.  3.14 SpiFunTastic
27.  3.18 Dylan Swarts
28.  3.23 Dream Cubing
29.  3.34 Cale S
30.  3.36 midnightcuberx
31.  3.43 tJardigradHe
32.  3.48 MCuber
32.  3.48 wearephamily1719
34.  3.52 BMcCl1
35.  3.55 Fred Lang
36.  3.58 abhijat
37.  3.62 DGCubes
38.  3.63 jaysammey777
38.  3.63 João Vinicius
40.  3.74 BradenTheMagician
40.  3.74 Marcus Siu
40.  3.74 Manatee 10235
43.  3.76 CubableYT
44.  3.79 thecubemaster23
45.  3.83 DNF_Cuber
46.  3.84 John_NOTgood
47.  3.85 MatthewEllis
48.  3.89 Sub1Hour
49.  3.90 KrokosB
50.  3.91 jacob.cubing
51.  3.93 Antto Pitkänen
51.  3.93 vedroboev
51.  3.93 VIBE_ZT
54.  3.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
55.  3.96 JChambers13
56.  4.01 Torch
57.  4.04 Chris Van Der Brink
58.  4.05 gottagitgud
59.  4.12 FlatMars
60.  4.16 NoProblemCubing
61.  4.18 Peter Preston
62.  4.26 quing
63.  4.27 agradess2
64.  4.28 Kylegadj
65.  4.38 Keenan Johnson
66.  4.41 vishwasankarcubing
67.  4.47 abunickabhi
68.  4.52 ichcubegerne
69.  4.57 2019ECKE02
70.  4.60 d2polld
71.  4.64 trangium
72.  4.68 NintendoCuber
72.  4.68 Andrew_Rizo
74.  4.79 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
75.  4.84 Raymos Castillo
76.  5.07 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
76.  5.07 Amelia
78.  5.12 OR cuber
79.  5.19 drpfisherman
79.  5.19 theit07
81.  5.46 MattP98
82.  5.48 ITZME
83.  5.50 RyanSoh
84.  5.57 geoffdapilipino
85.  5.64 PCCuber
86.  5.69 Lewis
87.  5.72 Bilbo7
88.  5.83 Li Xiang
89.  6.13 TheCubingAddict980
90.  6.26 gauthamaravind
91.  6.33 nevinscph
92.  6.36 LittleLumos
93.  6.42 SonofRonan
94.  6.50 cubeyinnit
95.  6.54 Jonascube
96.  6.56 TheEpicCuber
97.  6.59 Cubix Cuber
97.  6.59 breadears
99.  6.69 Mike Hughey
100.  6.77 Meisme
101.  6.79 PingPongCuber
102.  6.87 enmy
103.  7.19 FTB27
104.  7.46 PikachuPlayz_MC
105.  7.67 Jrg
106.  7.79 MarkA64
107.  8.08 Harsha Paladugu
108.  8.16 collash
109.  8.19 WSmith
110.  8.34 cuberbutnotacuber
111.  8.57 melexi
112.  8.95 Rubika-37-021204
113.  9.33 [email protected]
114.  9.60 sporteisvogel
115.  9.70 yeimar leonel
116.  9.71 freshcuber.de
117.  9.72 Zemtik
118.  9.81 willian_pessoa
119.  10.69 Jacck
120.  11.14 thomas.sch
121.  13.53 Taleag
122.  15.18 MatsBergsten
123.  35.69 penguinhopper


*3x3x3*(172)
1.  6.79 Luke Garrett
2.  6.80 BrianJ
3.  6.85 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  6.98 asiahyoo1997
5.  7.22 gottagitgud
6.  7.57 OriginalUsername
7.  7.74 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  7.80 Charles Jerome
9.  7.91 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
10.  8.02 tJardigradHe
11.  8.04 Micah Morrison
12.  8.07 Legomanz
13.  8.25 thecubingwizard
14.  8.26 Ty Y.
15.  8.33 PratikKhannaSkewb
15.  8.33 Manatee 10235
17.  8.55 NathanaelCubes
18.  8.57 Dream Cubing
19.  8.70 remopihel
20.  8.96 cuberkid10
21.  9.00 JChambers13
22.  9.03 Heewon Seo
23.  9.21 ExultantCarn
24.  9.61 jaysammey777
25.  9.63 Cale S
26.  9.64 MartinN13
27.  9.66 the super cuber
28.  9.78 MatthewEllis
29.  9.80 sean_cut4
30.  9.83 FishyIshy
31.  9.89 BradenTheMagician
32.  9.94 TheDubDubJr
33.  9.98 Marcus Siu
34.  10.00 BMcCl1
35.  10.33 Keenan Johnson
35.  10.33 vedroboev
37.  10.36 Kylegadj
38.  10.37 ichcubegerne
39.  10.39 vishwasankarcubing
40.  10.40 turtwig
41.  10.42 KrokosB
42.  10.45 Vlad Hordiienko
43.  10.55 YouCubing
44.  10.59 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
45.  10.62 leomannen
46.  10.67 oliver sitja sichel
46.  10.67 didiask
48.  10.69 FaLoL
49.  10.72 abhijat
50.  10.80 Liam Wadek
51.  10.81 MCuber
52.  10.84 agradess2
53.  10.85 DGCubes
54.  10.95 Imran Rahman
55.  10.96 Dylan Swarts
56.  11.07 Torch
57.  11.10 Harsha Paladugu
58.  11.17 20luky3
59.  11.20 quing
60.  11.27 midnightcuberx
61.  11.29 Grzegorz Chudzik
62.  11.46 thecubemaster23
63.  11.50 d2polld
64.  11.52 Boris McCoy
65.  11.65 João Vinicius
66.  11.70 Andrew_Rizo
67.  11.92 Amelia
68.  12.09 MattP98
69.  12.22 Peter Preston
70.  12.26 John_NOTgood
71.  12.27 ican97
72.  12.28 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
73.  12.29 abunickabhi
74.  12.37 Fred Lang
75.  12.56 wearephamily1719
76.  12.61 MarixPix
77.  12.62 Kacper Jędrzejuk
78.  12.68 trangium
79.  12.95 TheCubingAddict980
80.  12.98 Antto Pitkänen
81.  13.06 xtreme cuber2007
81.  13.06 jacob.cubing
83.  13.13 drpfisherman
84.  13.38 lumes2121
85.  13.45 SpeedyOctahedron
86.  13.53 xyzzy
87.  13.54 theit07
88.  13.56 revaldoah
89.  13.71 the dnf master
90.  13.72 2019ECKE02
91.  13.89 NoProblemCubing
92.  14.00 jake.levine
92.  14.00 SpiFunTastic
94.  14.23 Lvl9001Wizard
95.  14.31 Chris Van Der Brink
96.  14.33 rubik2005
97.  14.35 50ph14
98.  14.41 CubableYT
99.  14.43 鄧南英
100.  14.69 Teehee21
101.  14.70 nevinscph
102.  14.75 Bilbo7
103.  14.80 SirVivor
104.  14.83 PCCuber
105.  14.93 thatkid
106.  14.97 Natemophi
107.  15.01 NintendoCuber
108.  15.15 pjk
109.  15.29 LittleLumos
110.  15.37 ImmolatedMarmoset
111.  15.53 willian_pessoa
112.  15.66 chancet4488
113.  15.67 DNF_Cuber
114.  15.75 bennettstouder
115.  15.80 breadears
116.  15.88 SonofRonan
117.  15.90 Ghost Cuber 
118.  16.34 dnguyen2204
119.  16.43 [email protected]
120.  16.70 John Benwell
121.  16.83 ITZME
122.  17.13 PikachuPlayz_MC
123.  17.20 Meisme
124.  17.27 Petri Krzywacki
125.  17.57 geoffdapilipino
126.  17.86 OR cuber
127.  17.89 seungju choi
128.  17.96 Winfaza
129.  18.18 MarkA64
130.  18.23 enmy
131.  18.36 Li Xiang
132.  18.75 TheEpicCuber
133.  19.99 feli.cubes
134.  20.43 KamTheCuber
135.  20.66 RyanSoh
136.  21.15 yeimar leonel
137.  21.16 filmip
138.  21.84 gauthamaravind
139.  22.23 Jrg
140.  22.34 calotret
141.  22.50 FlatMars
142.  22.55 cuberbutnotacuber
143.  22.57 Mike Hughey
144.  23.05 Lewis
145.  23.75 sporteisvogel
146.  23.98 virginia
147.  24.07 penguinhopper
148.  24.10 Jonascube
149.  25.52 One Wheel
150.  25.79 melexi
151.  25.86 freshcuber.de
152.  26.08 RyuKagamine
153.  26.20 mattboeren
154.  26.30 Rubika-37-021204
155.  26.60 Ace19212
156.  27.89 cubeyinnit
157.  28.37 collash
158.  28.64 zakikaz
159.  29.06 flyingk
160.  29.29 renlei6054
161.  30.06 FTB27
162.  30.27 Cubix Cuber
163.  31.67 Jacck
164.  32.30 WSmith
165.  33.24 Iza_the_cuber
166.  33.34 GT8590
167.  37.27 Zemtik
168.  37.91 MatsBergsten
169.  39.18 Hooflepoof01
170.  46.91 SUJAY
171.  47.77 Taleag
172.  57.21 #AyaWaya_123


*4x4x4*(91)
1.  29.07 asiahyoo1997
2.  29.35 Micah Morrison
3.  29.97 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  31.22 tJardigradHe
5.  32.17 BrianJ
6.  32.40 Manatee 10235
7.  33.76 Dream Cubing
8.  35.42 JChambers13
9.  35.53 MCuber
10.  35.58 Luke Garrett
11.  36.02 Christopher Fandrich
12.  38.01 FaLoL
13.  38.03 Marcus Siu
14.  38.50 Cale S
15.  38.53 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  38.71 the super cuber
17.  38.88 Torch
18.  39.45 ichcubegerne
19.  40.89 Raymos Castillo
20.  40.95 BradenTheMagician
21.  41.38 MartinN13
21.  41.38 20luky3
23.  41.59 DGCubes
24.  41.76 PratikKhannaSkewb
25.  43.77 abunickabhi
26.  44.00 sean_cut4
27.  44.18 sigalig
28.  44.67 Dylan Swarts
29.  45.14 agradess2
30.  45.20 João Vinicius
31.  45.44 vedroboev
32.  46.24 Keenan Johnson
33.  46.37 jacob.cubing
34.  46.43 NathanaelCubes
35.  47.01 YouCubing
36.  48.68 jake.levine
37.  48.86 BMcCl1
38.  49.28 Vlad Hordiienko
39.  49.47 Harsha Paladugu
40.  49.69 quing
41.  49.92 ican97
42.  50.38 John_NOTgood
43.  50.60 nevinscph
44.  50.83 wearephamily1719
45.  50.92 2019ECKE02
46.  50.98 xyzzy
47.  51.14 MarixPix
48.  51.31 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
49.  51.38 drpfisherman
50.  52.97 thatkid
51.  53.35 PingPongCuber
52.  54.43 Chris Van Der Brink
53.  54.61 theit07
54.  55.62 midnightcuberx
55.  55.68 LittleLumos
56.  55.71 Peter Preston
57.  56.57 breadears
58.  56.74 bennettstouder
59.  57.66 FlatMars
60.  57.86 SonofRonan
61.  59.02 SpiFunTastic
62.  1:00.13 John Benwell
63.  1:01.48 DNF_Cuber
64.  1:03.05 Bilbo7
65.  1:04.00 OR cuber
66.  1:04.74 geoffdapilipino
67.  1:05.57 TheEpicCuber
68.  1:06.29 FTB27
69.  1:07.37 d2polld
70.  1:08.62 chancet4488
71.  1:09.78 Li Xiang
72.  1:10.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  1:14.81 TheCubingAddict980
74.  1:15.58 melexi
75.  1:17.50 One Wheel
76.  1:19.94 Jrg
77.  1:20.00 Petri Krzywacki
78.  1:20.65 enmy
79.  1:28.60 Lewis
80.  1:30.79 freshcuber.de
81.  1:31.33 [email protected]
82.  1:33.91 Meisme
83.  1:36.10 gauthamaravind
84.  1:36.46 Rubika-37-021204
85.  1:40.18 sporteisvogel
86.  1:42.37 PCCuber
87.  1:45.61 Jacck
88.  2:11.23 MatsBergsten
89.  2:15.28 cubeyinnit
90.  2:15.83 thomas.sch
91.  DNF sinhcucai


*5x5x5*(60)
1.  53.07 asiahyoo1997
2.  55.09 Manatee 10235
3.  57.52 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  59.61 tJardigradHe
5.  59.69 Micah Morrison
6.  1:02.98 cuberkid10
7.  1:05.77 Luke Garrett
8.  1:06.98 mrsniffles01
9.  1:07.18 Christopher Fandrich
10.  1:07.59 FaLoL
11.  1:08.37 the super cuber
12.  1:12.39 ichcubegerne
13.  1:16.99 João Vinicius
14.  1:19.29 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:19.89 Raymos Castillo
16.  1:21.55 agradess2
17.  1:23.43 abunickabhi
18.  1:23.46 jacob.cubing
19.  1:23.66 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  1:23.79 MartinN13
21.  1:24.26 xyzzy
22.  1:24.40 DGCubes
23.  1:24.84 YouCubing
24.  1:26.50 nevinscph
25.  1:28.70 20luky3
26.  1:29.00 jake.levine
27.  1:31.12 Keenan Johnson
28.  1:32.23 sean_cut4
29.  1:34.60 drpfisherman
30.  1:34.87 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  1:35.94 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
32.  1:36.63 quing
33.  1:38.87 vedroboev
34.  1:41.95 Bilbo7
35.  1:42.27 BMcCl1
36.  1:42.47 Peter Preston
37.  1:44.12 PingPongCuber
38.  1:48.20 SonofRonan
39.  1:48.53 melexi
40.  1:49.35 Grzegorz Chudzik
41.  1:55.26 thatkid
42.  1:56.24 John Benwell
43.  1:56.45 LittleLumos
44.  1:59.48 DNF_Cuber
45.  2:01.54 breadears
46.  2:04.88 theit07
47.  2:09.84 TheCubingAddict980
48.  2:17.86 One Wheel
49.  2:23.77 Jrg
50.  2:29.09 Li Xiang
51.  2:31.43 Rubika-37-021204
52.  2:38.98 Petri Krzywacki
53.  2:46.91 sporteisvogel
54.  2:51.18 OR cuber
55.  3:06.84 freshcuber.de
56.  3:07.86 thomas.sch
57.  3:30.94 gauthamaravind
58.  3:37.61 MatsBergsten
59.  3:55.18 PCCuber
60.  DNF Winfaza


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:44.50 Dream Cubing
2.  1:54.44 the super cuber
3.  1:57.40 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2:07.20 ichcubegerne
5.  2:08.92 FaLoL
6.  2:13.05 agradess2
7.  2:14.39 xyzzy
8.  2:17.15 MartinN13
9.  2:18.90 João Vinicius
10.  2:19.60 Keroma12
11.  2:24.63 YouCubing
12.  2:24.82 nevinscph
13.  2:24.93 drpfisherman
14.  2:29.26 Raymos Castillo
15.  2:35.89 BradenTheMagician
16.  2:49.06 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
17.  2:51.63 abunickabhi
18.  2:56.73 quing
19.  2:57.92 oliver sitja sichel
20.  3:05.19 melexi
21.  3:22.41 Chris Van Der Brink
22.  3:34.23 Bilbo7
23.  3:39.08 SonofRonan
24.  3:39.85 PingPongCuber
25.  3:48.31 LittleLumos
26.  4:02.98 One Wheel
27.  4:12.39 DNF_Cuber
28.  4:30.31 Jrg
29.  4:48.52 Rubika-37-021204
30.  5:05.70 sporteisvogel
31.  7:19.58 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:26.83 Dream Cubing
2.  3:02.30 the super cuber
3.  3:03.58 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:15.15 FaLoL
5.  3:29.49 drpfisherman
6.  3:30.54 agradess2
7.  3:51.50 YouCubing
8.  3:52.94 quing
9.  3:59.93 nevinscph
10.  4:03.83 Raymos Castillo
11.  4:20.17 melexi
12.  4:46.55 abunickabhi
13.  4:47.37 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  5:35.00 PingPongCuber
15.  6:08.61 One Wheel
16.  6:40.32 Jrg
17.  7:03.82 Rubika-37-021204
18.  7:52.01 sporteisvogel
19.  8:01.89 Li Xiang
20.  DNF MartinN13
20.  DNF Pfannkuchener
20.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  3.78 BrianJ
2.  3.97 Charles Jerome
3.  4.72 sean_cut4


Spoiler



4.  5.23 Christopher Fandrich
5.  7.53 Ty Y.
6.  7.68 Vlad Hordiienko
7.  9.02 midnightcuberx
8.  9.41 the super cuber
9.  9.42 fun at the joy
10.  10.76 BradenTheMagician
11.  11.89 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  12.16 2019ECKE02
13.  12.59 abunickabhi
14.  14.38 YouCubing
15.  14.94 Torch
16.  15.37 nevinscph
17.  15.56 ichcubegerne
18.  18.57 Mike Hughey
19.  18.93 agradess2
20.  19.89 Raymos Castillo
21.  21.18 MattP98
22.  22.32 Li Xiang
23.  22.35 LittleLumos
24.  22.43 MatsBergsten
25.  22.82 Manatee 10235
26.  24.41 drpfisherman
27.  24.89 quing
28.  26.03 PingPongCuber
29.  27.96 John Benwell
30.  41.60 PCCuber
31.  47.04 DGCubes
32.  57.41 Jacck
33.  1:08.65 thomas.sch
34.  1:46.28 enmy


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(25)
1.  21.19 鄧南英
2.  22.06 Andrew_Rizo
3.  31.75 ican97


Spoiler



4.  34.37 the super cuber
5.  34.71 abunickabhi
6.  43.40 seungju choi
7.  44.33 willian_pessoa
8.  46.60 2019ECKE02
9.  51.13 YouCubing
10.  51.28 MattP98
11.  58.67 fun at the joy
12.  1:04.98 nevinscph
13.  1:21.17 LittleLumos
14.  1:22.46 revaldoah
15.  1:27.32 MatsBergsten
16.  1:42.96 filmip
17.  2:13.04 Vlad Hordiienko
18.  2:37.19 agradess2
19.  2:55.79 Jacck
20.  3:05.99 Christopher Fandrich
21.  3:22.12 midnightcuberx
22.  3:44.60 RyuKagamine
23.  3:52.04 quing
24.  9:03.60 freshcuber.de
25.  DNF DGCubes


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  2:32.45 Bilbo7
2.  3:00.46 the super cuber
3.  3:22.04 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  5:23.88 OJ Cubing
5.  5:49.03 nevinscph
6.  7:26.39 MatsBergsten
7.  15:31.46 Jacck
8.  17:48.64 PingPongCuber
9.  DNF 2019ECKE02
9.  DNF GC1998
9.  DNF Kurukuru


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  4:07.52 Bilbo7
2.  6:44.16 abunickabhi
3.  10:38.06 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  15:21.26 MatsBergsten
5.  15:32.82 2019ECKE02
6.  DNF the super cuber


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(6)
1.  DNF the super cuber
1.  DNF abunickabhi
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF LittleLumos
1.  DNF Findnf

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF abunickabhi
1.  DNF the super cuber

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  18/20 29:53 the super cuber
2.  15/17 58:01 2019ECKE02
3.  14/16 58:55 Ali161102


Spoiler



4.  7/8 26:21 willian_pessoa
5.  4/4 16:08 Jacck
6.  5/6 18:58 nevinscph
7.  3/3 14:07 MatsBergsten
8.  8/13 37:37 abunickabhi
9.  6/11 54:49 Kurukuru
10.  1/4 4:48 Keroma12
10.  0/2 13:23 quing
10.  0/2 1:34 鄧南英


*3x3x3 one-handed*(91)
1.  12.20 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  12.37 tJardigradHe
3.  12.77 PratikKhannaSkewb


Spoiler



4.  12.79 OriginalUsername
5.  12.81 Luke Garrett
5.  12.81 BrianJ
7.  13.90 asiahyoo1997
8.  14.34 Christopher Fandrich
9.  14.42 Charles Jerome
10.  14.89 Dream Cubing
11.  15.16 ichcubegerne
12.  15.57 Marcus Siu
13.  15.65 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  15.84 gottagitgud
15.  16.46 sean_cut4
16.  16.66 the super cuber
17.  16.94 midnightcuberx
18.  17.39 turtwig
19.  17.55 JChambers13
20.  17.97 Harsha Paladugu
21.  18.32 Vlad Hordiienko
22.  18.64 MCuber
23.  18.92 nico_german_cuber
24.  19.27 FaLoL
25.  19.40 BradenTheMagician
26.  19.75 leomannen
27.  19.99 cuberkid10
28.  20.01 vedroboev
29.  20.20 João Vinicius
30.  20.55 YouCubing
31.  20.69 abunickabhi
32.  20.73 Manatee 10235
33.  21.08 Liam Wadek
34.  21.49 quing
35.  21.65 ican97
36.  21.71 xyzzy
37.  22.10 agradess2
38.  22.27 KrokosB
39.  22.84 DGCubes
40.  23.07 revaldoah
41.  23.34 abhijat
42.  24.15 John_NOTgood
43.  26.03 Dylan Swarts
44.  26.30 trangium
45.  26.42 MattP98
46.  26.46 Amelia
47.  26.50 drpfisherman
48.  27.89 DNF_Cuber
49.  28.36 2019ECKE02
50.  29.20 Peter Preston
51.  29.30 thecubemaster23
52.  30.30 TheCubingAddict980
53.  30.62 d2polld
54.  30.91 LittleLumos
55.  31.92 breadears
56.  32.32 BMcCl1
57.  33.48 Bilbo7
58.  33.55 PCCuber
59.  33.67 nevinscph
60.  34.15 鄧南英
61.  35.25 freshcuber.de
62.  35.28 RyanSoh
63.  35.69 CubableYT
64.  36.23 FlatMars
65.  36.40 [email protected]
66.  36.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
67.  39.92 Harvie Partridge
68.  41.05 filmip
69.  41.12 theit07
70.  41.19 OR cuber
71.  41.24 seungju choi
72.  41.46 Mike Hughey
73.  42.26 chancet4488
74.  42.88 Li Xiang
75.  43.68 One Wheel
76.  47.36 Meisme
77.  48.03 TheEpicCuber
78.  49.04 ITZME
79.  49.34 calotret
80.  50.41 penguinhopper
81.  52.98 Jonascube
82.  55.00 sporteisvogel
83.  57.39 enmy
84.  59.64 mattboeren
85.  1:01.05 Jacck
86.  1:06.70 FTB27
87.  1:08.63 thomas.sch
88.  1:11.64 Rubika-37-021204
89.  1:43.79 MatsBergsten
90.  DNF MartinN13
90.  DNF Teehee21


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  42.99 DGCubes
2.  1:29.81 Christopher Fandrich
3.  1:30.48 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  2:09.01 midnightcuberx
5.  DNF abunickabhi
5.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  21.00 gauthamaravind
2.  27.46 fun at the joy
3.  33.99 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:01.94 Christopher Fandrich
5.  1:04.87 abunickabhi
6.  1:09.12 theit07
7.  1:12.05 quing
8.  1:18.49 drpfisherman
9.  1:44.53 the super cuber
10.  3:36.29 freshcuber.de
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF [email protected]
11.  DNF Li Xiang


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  23.00 (27, 20, 22) Kchiuk
2.  23.33 (24, 24, 22) Cale S
3.  28.33 (31, 30, 24) quing


Spoiler



4.  33.33 (37, 33, 30) the super cuber
5.  49.00 (45, 50, 52) xtreme cuber2007
6.  49.33 (49, 53, 46) abunickabhi
7.  DNF (31, 30, DNS) seungju choi
7.  DNF (44, 49, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(52)
1.  40.50 cuberkid10
2.  41.79 Manatee 10235
3.  45.84 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  46.60 vishwasankarcubing
5.  46.89 Christopher Fandrich
6.  47.90 BrianJ
7.  48.29 Dream Cubing
8.  48.70 tJardigradHe
9.  50.06 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  51.04 DGCubes
11.  53.06 abunickabhi
12.  53.23 ichcubegerne
13.  53.79 BradenTheMagician
14.  58.84 Torch
15.  1:00.32 quing
16.  1:02.62 the super cuber
17.  1:03.56 agradess2
18.  1:04.23 Vlad Hordiienko
19.  1:07.56 sean_cut4
20.  1:09.52 Amelia
21.  1:10.48 MartinN13
22.  1:10.87 Peter Preston
23.  1:11.44 Raymos Castillo
24.  1:13.41 Antto Pitkänen
25.  1:13.61 MarixPix
26.  1:14.85 nevinscph
27.  1:15.73 drpfisherman
28.  1:18.59 vedroboev
29.  1:20.13 BMcCl1
30.  1:21.35 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  1:22.45 DNF_Cuber
32.  1:24.45 TheCubingAddict980
33.  1:25.41 theit07
34.  1:27.79 breadears
35.  1:28.45 geoffdapilipino
36.  1:30.10 SpiFunTastic
37.  1:32.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  1:35.76 PingPongCuber
39.  1:37.44 OR cuber
40.  1:39.55 LittleLumos
41.  1:43.65 FTB27
42.  1:44.04 Li Xiang
43.  1:50.34 enmy
44.  1:52.23 PCCuber
45.  2:03.28 melexi
46.  2:18.44 gauthamaravind
47.  2:19.43 Jrg
48.  2:26.09 Rubika-37-021204
49.  2:49.52 sporteisvogel
50.  3:07.11 MatsBergsten
51.  3:17.52 cubeyinnit
52.  4:15.53 ITZME


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:37.43 Manatee 10235
2.  1:57.18 Christopher Fandrich
3.  1:58.90 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:59.70 Dream Cubing
5.  2:00.21 fun at the joy
6.  2:17.49 the super cuber
7.  2:19.84 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:20.57 agradess2
9.  2:28.49 drpfisherman
10.  2:30.33 DGCubes
11.  2:31.61 abunickabhi
12.  2:37.52 quing
13.  2:37.69 nevinscph
14.  2:39.95 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  2:51.78 MarixPix
16.  3:10.68 Chris Van Der Brink
17.  3:17.34 BMcCl1
18.  3:17.76 LittleLumos
19.  3:25.84 Vlad Hordiienko
20.  3:28.94 DNF_Cuber
21.  4:07.62 melexi
22.  4:17.61 OR cuber
23.  4:47.43 Rubika-37-021204
24.  4:53.43 Jrg
25.  4:58.72 FTB27
26.  5:03.54 gauthamaravind
27.  5:11.25 sporteisvogel
28.  7:28.43 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  4:03.14 the super cuber
2.  4:07.68 ichcubegerne
3.  4:08.63 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  5:08.96 drpfisherman
5.  5:10.53 nevinscph
6.  5:17.49 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:23.92 abunickabhi
8.  5:42.60 MarixPix
9.  6:10.25 quing
10.  6:31.32 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  7:01.55 LittleLumos
12.  7:21.58 DNF_Cuber
13.  7:32.53 melexi
14.  7:48.13 PingPongCuber
15.  8:18.35 One Wheel
16.  9:22.75 Jrg
17.  10:10.75 sporteisvogel
18.  11:27.88 Rubika-37-021204
19.  16:49.14 gauthamaravind


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)
1.  6:50.06 ichcubegerne
2.  6:55.86 the super cuber
3.  7:43.85 Corgos


Spoiler



4.  7:47.76 agradess2
5.  8:17.23 nevinscph
6.  8:42.41 drpfisherman
7.  10:12.38 abunickabhi
8.  10:26.55 quing
9.  10:27.39 MattP98
10.  11:12.02 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  11:46.91 melexi
12.  13:00.10 MarixPix
13.  17:25.89 Jrg
14.  18:28.97 sporteisvogel
15.  19:01.59 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(43)
1.  3.95 Yunhooooo
2.  4.61 JChambers13
3.  5.03 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.39 jaysammey777
5.  6.13 Liam Wadek
6.  6.26 vishwasankarcubing
7.  6.39 MattP98
8.  7.03 50ph14
9.  7.39 drpfisherman
10.  7.42 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  7.43 YouCubing
12.  7.94 Li Xiang
13.  7.97 Mattia Pasquini
13.  7.97 BradenTheMagician
15.  8.15 cuberkid10
16.  8.28 Cale S
17.  8.55 ImmolatedMarmoset
18.  8.88 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  8.93 Luke Garrett
20.  8.97 ichcubegerne
21.  9.23 Manatee 10235
22.  9.36 sean_cut4
23.  9.47 Boris McCoy
24.  9.75 2019ECKE02
25.  9.83 Torch
26.  10.06 the super cuber
27.  10.22 Raymos Castillo
28.  10.49 Harsha Paladugu
29.  10.94 DGCubes
30.  11.12 Vlad Hordiienko
31.  12.84 PingPongCuber
32.  13.25 quing
33.  13.41 wearephamily1719
34.  14.77 Peter Preston
35.  15.83 abunickabhi
36.  19.44 thomas.sch
37.  19.89 nevinscph
38.  19.94 Jacck
39.  25.83 d2polld
40.  27.92 enmy
41.  31.59 sporteisvogel
42.  47.85 MatsBergsten
43.  DNF oliver sitja sichel


*Megaminx*(42)
1.  38.59 Heewon Seo
2.  44.60 KrokosB
3.  51.53 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  51.61 Charles Jerome
5.  55.68 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  59.37 BradenTheMagician
7.  59.77 Christopher Fandrich
8.  1:00.05 MCuber
9.  1:00.11 Dream Cubing
10.  1:01.90 YouCubing
11.  1:02.18 GenTheThief
12.  1:02.48 DGCubes
13.  1:03.08 cuberkid10
14.  1:04.52 agradess2
15.  1:06.42 ichcubegerne
16.  1:06.76 Liam Wadek
17.  1:12.11 the super cuber
18.  1:14.50 50ph14
19.  1:16.19 quing
20.  1:19.92 drpfisherman
21.  1:20.35 fun at the joy
22.  1:28.81 Marcus Siu
23.  1:29.02 abunickabhi
24.  1:30.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25.  1:32.52 Bilbo7
26.  1:37.72 midnightcuberx
27.  1:40.41 Peter Preston
28.  1:47.64 nevinscph
29.  1:49.69 SpiFunTastic
30.  2:05.38 DNF_Cuber
31.  2:17.66 PCCuber
32.  2:33.47 One Wheel
33.  2:39.38 d2polld
34.  2:48.12 enmy
35.  3:18.01 Li Xiang
36.  3:19.19 virginia
37.  3:24.28 gauthamaravind
38.  3:30.50 sporteisvogel
39.  3:37.63 melexi
40.  3:55.58 Rubika-37-021204
41.  4:15.41 thomas.sch
42.  DNF FlatMars


*Pyraminx*(68)
1.  2.63 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.89 Ghost Cuber 
3.  2.90 50ph14


Spoiler



4.  2.98 tJardigradHe
5.  3.26 SpiFunTastic
6.  3.49 DGCubes
7.  3.74 NoProblemCubing
8.  3.82 Charles Jerome
9.  4.03 Christopher Fandrich
10.  4.17 Grzegorz Chudzik
11.  4.19 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  4.22 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  4.46 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  4.72 Luke Garrett
15.  5.02 BradenTheMagician
16.  5.09 MartinN13
17.  5.27 ExultantCarn
18.  5.37 the super cuber
19.  5.44 YouCubing
20.  5.46 ichcubegerne
21.  5.69 JChambers13
22.  5.77 cuberkid10
23.  5.79 leomannen
24.  5.88 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
24.  5.88 Liam Wadek
26.  5.90 Boris McCoy
27.  6.36 wearephamily1719
28.  6.44 NintendoCuber
29.  6.48 MCuber
30.  6.54 vedroboev
31.  6.60 nico_german_cuber
32.  6.63 Torch
33.  6.70 Brendyn Dunagan
34.  6.88 sean_cut4
35.  7.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  7.06 Harvie Partridge
37.  7.23 agradess2
38.  7.37 Raymos Castillo
39.  7.92 quing
40.  8.07 Keenan Johnson
41.  8.12 Li Xiang
42.  8.17 MattP98
43.  8.29 Manatee 10235
44.  8.48 enmy
45.  8.88 PingPongCuber
46.  8.95 Antto Pitkänen
47.  9.05 Mike Hughey
48.  9.22 2019ECKE02
49.  9.28 drpfisherman
50.  9.56 FTB27
51.  9.82 theit07
52.  10.08 abunickabhi
53.  10.37 MatthewEllis
54.  10.97 TheCubingAddict980
55.  11.08 d2polld
56.  11.61 sporteisvogel
57.  12.70 gauthamaravind
58.  13.15 Jacck
59.  13.58 FlatMars
59.  13.58 Rubika-37-021204
61.  14.63 Jonascube
62.  15.01 OR cuber
63.  15.26 nevinscph
64.  15.74 virginia
65.  15.94 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
66.  16.46 melexi
67.  47.93 MatsBergsten
68.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Square-1*(51)
1.  6.17 Christopher Fandrich
2.  9.18 Micah Morrison
3.  9.58 ROEVOSS


Spoiler



4.  9.65 2019ECKE02
5.  9.71 Marcus Siu
6.  10.10 thecubingwizard
7.  10.58 BrianJ
8.  10.61 Charles Jerome
9.  11.08 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  11.97 Luke Garrett
11.  12.25 Boris McCoy
12.  12.40 Cale S
13.  12.89 NathanaelCubes
14.  13.14 Manatee 10235
15.  13.43 YouCubing
16.  13.50 BradenTheMagician
17.  14.38 cuberkid10
18.  14.41 Vlad Hordiienko
19.  16.70 ichcubegerne
20.  16.77 leomannen
21.  17.17 MCuber
22.  17.33 OriginalUsername
23.  17.72 Peter Preston
24.  17.97 Antto Pitkänen
25.  18.56 wearephamily1719
26.  19.17 20luky3
27.  20.16 DGCubes
28.  20.70 the super cuber
29.  22.00 NintendoCuber
30.  22.15 Dream Cubing
31.  22.27 midnightcuberx
32.  23.71 Keenan Johnson
33.  23.79 Torch
34.  24.60 MattP98
35.  26.08 agradess2
36.  26.60 ImmolatedMarmoset
37.  26.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  26.78 Liam Wadek
39.  29.63 quing
40.  30.45 feli.cubes
41.  31.70 drpfisherman
42.  36.16 enmy
43.  43.58 SpiFunTastic
44.  58.03 abunickabhi
45.  59.21 sporteisvogel
46.  1:00.13 nevinscph
47.  1:01.72 Meisme
48.  1:09.43 OR cuber
49.  1:11.65 vedroboev
50.  2:22.68 MatsBergsten
51.  3:47.57 Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(68)
1.  1.82 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  1.95 BradyCubes08
3.  2.79 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.96 Charles Jerome
5.  3.61 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  3.75 Ty Y.
7.  3.82 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  3.87 Cale S
9.  3.93 OriginalUsername
10.  4.05 BrianJ
11.  4.27 Boris McCoy
12.  4.28 Luke Garrett
13.  4.60 JChambers13
14.  4.86 50ph14
15.  5.18 sean_cut4
16.  5.21 Antto Pitkänen
17.  5.25 Kylegadj
17.  5.25 DGCubes
19.  5.35 MartinN13
20.  5.41 VIBE_ZT
21.  5.62 leomannen
22.  5.65 SirVivor
23.  5.77 MCuber
24.  5.98 YouCubing
25.  5.99 FaLoL
26.  6.07 Harvie Partridge
27.  6.11 cuberkid10
28.  6.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  6.35 BradenTheMagician
30.  6.50 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  6.53 Christopher Fandrich
32.  6.61 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
32.  6.61 the super cuber
34.  6.62 Liam Wadek
35.  6.70 MattP98
36.  6.87 midnightcuberx
37.  6.89 ichcubegerne
38.  7.00 Cubix Cuber
39.  7.02 NintendoCuber
40.  7.29 Keenan Johnson
41.  7.55 vishwasankarcubing
42.  7.56 d2polld
43.  7.89 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
44.  8.00 SpiFunTastic
45.  8.11 PingPongCuber
46.  8.13 vedroboev
47.  8.29 Torch
48.  8.30 Raymos Castillo
48.  8.30 theit07
50.  8.61 drpfisherman
51.  8.74 quing
52.  8.98 Li Xiang
53.  9.04 2019ECKE02
54.  9.53 OR cuber
55.  9.76 Manatee 10235
56.  10.20 Lewis
57.  10.35 abunickabhi
58.  10.84 agradess2
59.  11.55 enmy
60.  11.80 DNF_Cuber
61.  13.63 FlatMars
62.  14.69 melexi
63.  15.78 Rubika-37-021204
64.  15.95 nevinscph
65.  16.09 gauthamaravind
66.  23.21 Jacck
67.  24.64 sporteisvogel
68.  27.63 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  24.58 DGCubes
2.  28.23 BradenTheMagician
3.  28.69 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  30.72 YouCubing
5.  31.46 Torch
6.  31.62 drpfisherman
7.  33.17 ichcubegerne
8.  33.85 GenTheThief
9.  34.98 agradess2
10.  35.89 Raymos Castillo
11.  37.86 PingPongCuber
12.  40.01 the super cuber
13.  44.79 abunickabhi
14.  46.76 quing
15.  2:17.32 Rubika-37-021204
16.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(9)
1.  4:09.56 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  4:18.38 the super cuber
3.  4:23.39 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  5:19.66 quing
5.  5:20.36 Raymos Castillo
6.  5:34.08 drpfisherman
7.  6:08.90 PingPongCuber
8.  6:44.20 abunickabhi
9.  11:53.81 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(15)
1.  6.94 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.47 DGCubes
3.  10.23 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4.  11.87 vishwasankarcubing
5.  11.94 ichcubegerne
6.  12.74 YouCubing
7.  16.89 Raymos Castillo
8.  16.99 drpfisherman
9.  18.12 PingPongCuber
10.  24.21 theit07
11.  26.41 abunickabhi
12.  26.93 OR cuber
13.  27.10 David Reid
14.  33.65 Jacck
15.  46.89 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  18.66 Harsha Paladugu
2.  27.65 Christopher Fandrich
3.  30.38 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  34.60 ichcubegerne
5.  37.88 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  39.06 YouCubing
7.  48.75 abunickabhi
8.  51.48 Raymos Castillo
9.  54.23 PingPongCuber
10.  54.52 Peter Preston
11.  56.26 drpfisherman
12.  1:08.68 quing
13.  1:19.76 Jacck
14.  1:20.36 One Wheel
15.  1:41.06 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  10.03 YouCubing
2.  12.63 quing
3.  16.87 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  18.42 ichcubegerne
5.  19.78 Li Xiang
6.  24.09 DGCubes
7.  29.39 abunickabhi
8.  35.53 the super cuber
9.  39.36 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  56.12 Rubika-37-021204
2.  56.59 abunickabhi

*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  16.81 BradenTheMagician
2.  18.75 Valken
3.  22.12 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  35.63 Christopher Fandrich
5.  36.38 YouCubing
6.  45.21 quing
7.  47.92 DGCubes
8.  57.95 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:11.07 abunickabhi
10.  1:17.44 the super cuber
11.  1:17.98 PingPongCuber
12.  1:54.46 JChambers13
13.  2:37.95 Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(8)
1.  2:31.15 DGCubes
2.  3:03.24 YouCubing
3.  4:02.93 drpfisherman


Spoiler



4.  5:21.25 Raymos Castillo
5.  5:32.51 PingPongCuber
6.  6:31.13 thomas.sch
7.  17:18.32 quing
8.  DNF abunickabhi


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  24.28 cuberkid10
2.  24.34 TipsterTrickster 
3.  25.46 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  25.54 Charles Jerome
5.  27.90 vishwasankarcubing
6.  41.79 Kit Clement
7.  45.38 Peter Preston
8.  51.13 PingPongCuber
9.  53.60 Raymos Castillo
10.  56.33 drpfisherman
11.  1:10.03 YouCubing
12.  4:47.67 freshcuber.de
13.  4:58.69 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(202)
1.  1019 the super cuber
2.  917 Christopher Fandrich
3.  882 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  829 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  809 abunickabhi
6.  803 YouCubing
7.  794 BradenTheMagician
8.  759 DGCubes
9.  752 cuberkid10
10.  713 Luke Garrett
11.  700 Dream Cubing
12.  682 quing
13.  674 BrianJ
14.  672 Manatee 10235
15.  660 Vlad Hordiienko
16.  658 tJardigradHe
17.  652 Charles Jerome
18.  646 agradess2
19.  631 sean_cut4
20.  615 drpfisherman
21.  561 PratikKhannaSkewb
22.  560 nevinscph
23.  548 FaLoL
23.  548 JChambers13
25.  544 MCuber
26.  535 asiahyoo1997
27.  501 MartinN13
28.  484 Cale S
29.  480 OriginalUsername
29.  480 vedroboev
31.  472 Liam Wadek
32.  471 Marcus Siu
33.  470 midnightcuberx
34.  469 2019ECKE02
35.  464 Chris Van Der Brink
36.  456 Torch
37.  455 leomannen
38.  438 Raymos Castillo
39.  421 BMcCl1
40.  413 João Vinicius
41.  407 Peter Preston
42.  392 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  391 Keenan Johnson
44.  389 Boris McCoy
45.  385 MattP98
46.  378 Harsha Paladugu
47.  374 Ty Y.
47.  374 Micah Morrison
49.  362 vishwasankarcubing
50.  361 SpiFunTastic
51.  357 Legomanz
52.  341 Dylan Swarts
53.  336 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
54.  334 wearephamily1719
54.  334 DNF_Cuber
56.  324 ExultantCarn
57.  321 gottagitgud
58.  316 abhijat
59.  315 KrokosB
59.  315 LittleLumos
61.  314 Antto Pitkänen
62.  311 PingPongCuber
63.  310 theit07
64.  305 d2polld
65.  304 Li Xiang
66.  301 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
67.  296 Bilbo7
68.  294 John_NOTgood
69.  282 jaysammey777
70.  281 jacob.cubing
71.  276 xyzzy
72.  271 50ph14
73.  268 remopihel
74.  264 NathanaelCubes
75.  263 20luky3
76.  260 TheCubingAddict980
77.  255 Kylegadj
78.  252 TheDubDubJr
78.  252 ican97
80.  245 MatthewEllis
81.  243 Amelia
82.  241 Imran Rahman
82.  241 thecubemaster23
84.  234 OR cuber
85.  225 NintendoCuber
86.  221 MarixPix
87.  215 NoProblemCubing
88.  214 turtwig
89.  213 thecubingwizard
90.  211 breadears
91.  205 PCCuber
91.  205 MatsBergsten
91.  205 trangium
94.  202 Grzegorz Chudzik
95.  200 Heewon Seo
96.  198 FlatMars
97.  196 fun at the joy
98.  195 Andrew_Rizo
99.  194 CubableYT
100.  193 Fred Lang
101.  191 melexi
101.  191 enmy
103.  188 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
104.  184 jake.levine
105.  178 Rubika-37-021204
106.  175 sporteisvogel
107.  172 SonofRonan
108.  164 revaldoah
109.  163 gauthamaravind
110.  152 oliver sitja sichel
111.  151 Jrg
111.  151 鄧南英
113.  146 FishyIshy
114.  144 One Wheel
115.  143 geoffdapilipino
116.  142 thatkid
117.  137 Ace19212
118.  136 Jacck
119.  133 Findnf
120.  130 Mike Hughey
121.  129 didiask
122.  128 willian_pessoa
122.  128 Ghost Cuber 
124.  125 John Benwell
125.  124 VIBE_ZT
126.  122 [email protected]
126.  122 Meisme
126.  122 TheEpicCuber
126.  122 SirVivor
130.  121 freshcuber.de
131.  120 ITZME
132.  118 RyanSoh
132.  118 FTB27
134.  115 ImmolatedMarmoset
135.  114 seungju choi
136.  113 chancet4488
136.  113 nico_german_cuber
138.  109 xtreme cuber2007
138.  109 Harvie Partridge
140.  106 SpeedyOctahedron
141.  104 Lewis
142.  100 bennettstouder
143.  92 lumes2121
144.  87 the dnf master
145.  85 filmip
145.  85 Petri Krzywacki
147.  84 Jonascube
148.  82 Lvl9001Wizard
149.  81 Teehee21
150.  80 rubik2005
151.  78 Sub1Hour
152.  76 PikachuPlayz_MC
152.  76 Cubix Cuber
154.  70 Natemophi
155.  69 sigalig
155.  69 BradyCubes08
157.  68 pjk
158.  67 MarkA64
158.  67 thomas.sch
160.  63 cubeyinnit
161.  59 feli.cubes
162.  58 dnguyen2204
162.  58 mrsniffles01
164.  54 Winfaza
165.  53 calotret
165.  53 ROEVOSS
167.  51 yeimar leonel
168.  50 cuberbutnotacuber
169.  48 penguinhopper
169.  48 virginia
171.  47 GenTheThief
172.  45 Yunhooooo
173.  42 KamTheCuber
174.  37 collash
175.  36 Kurukuru
175.  36 RyuKagamine
177.  35 mattboeren
178.  33 Mattia Pasquini
178.  33 Keroma12
178.  33 Ali161102
181.  29 WSmith
182.  19 OJ Cubing
183.  18 Kchiuk
183.  18 zakikaz
183.  18 Zemtik
183.  18 Corgos
187.  17 flyingk
188.  16 renlei6054
188.  16 TipsterTrickster 
190.  15 Valken
191.  12 Kit Clement
192.  11 Iza_the_cuber
192.  11 OriEy
194.  10 GT8590
194.  10 Taleag
196.  9 Pfannkuchener
197.  7 Hooflepoof01
198.  6 SUJAY
198.  6 David Reid
200.  5 sinhcucai
201.  4 #AyaWaya_123
202.  2 GC1998


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2021)

202 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 32!

That means our winner this week is *Marcus Siu!* Congratulations!!


----------

